# Inspect your slow-cooker!



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Last week, I plugged in my slowcooker and POP! It scorched the countertop and blew the breaker. When I turned the cooker over, this is what it looked like: 










I am very thankful I was home when it happened. Obviously a pretty poor design.

DH hoped to fix it, but when he opened it up, decided it wasn't worth it:










Be safe!


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my. Thanks for the heads up. What brand was it?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

That is why I never leave the house when I'm using the crock pot. The old ones were much more trustworthy and they cooked at a lower temp.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Take a look at the electric cord. Notice that it is twisted? The twisted cord put a strain on the connection at the pot. Keep all electric cords as straight as the day you bought it. It takes a few extra seconds, but storing your cords in the proper manner makes a big difference in how long they last. It's not a design fault.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> Take a look at the electric cord. Notice that it is twisted? The twisted cord put a strain on the connection at the pot. Keep all electric cords as straight as the day you bought it. It takes a few extra seconds, but storing your cords in the proper manner makes a big difference in how long they last. It's not a design fault.


Good warning to share. Inspect the cord before each use, also.

I don't see what I would call adequate reinforcement under there where the power enters the unit. 

For me, it should have been 3 times as fat as the cord.

If you had it sitting on a wet counter, you might have had more excitement that you did!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have my small appliances plugged into surge protector cords and only turn them on when I'll be using the appliance, off the rest of the time. This gives me more peace of mind about it.

Was your crockpot a newer model? I don't like them, they cook way too hot and things are just made too cheaply nowadays, you can almost expect trouble with them. My crockpots from the 70s and 80s are still doing just fine and work way better than the newer ones I've tried.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The slow cooker has only 3/8" clearance, so the wire has very little room to turn and make that 90 degree angle from the bottom of the pot out to the side. If you notice, the crimp (manufacturer applied) is not parallel to the edge of the pot, nor was the cord caught correctly in the crimp. The cord was never wrapped, banded, or otherwise kinked by me. I always let the cord dangle loose on the shelf. I also have another brand of slowcooker-roaster, and the cord exits out the side of the unit. That cord has not twisted, cracked, or caused any issues.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It would be nothing to get a new cord and retainer, drill a hole in the side of the cooker and run the cord out the side.. Simple 15 minute repair.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Think once you've had an experience, like that, it's hard to trust that thing again.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

All it is, is a bad design for the cord.. The cooker is fine.. A simple redesign fix is all it needs.. 

I've made a lot bigger repairs and design changes on tube amps that have smoked the insides. Some of those we're talking close to 1000 volts..


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Simi - we hear you, and DH does repair most items around here. This one, ain't going to happen.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

This happened to our son's slow cooker. It was about midnight and the POP woke all of them up. When they investigated they found the crockpot had shorted out. Rival replaced it with a brand new crock pot, no questions.


----------

